# Happy Birthday TonyB



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Just wishing my friend Tony a happy birthday. 
Apologies for posting it here, but I am not sure how much he ventures into the general forum....:yo:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Probably the best place for Tony..lol

Happy Birthday Tony!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Already said it via PM but hey, the more the merrier. :yo: :drinking::smoke:


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday Tony, a great present last night with DJ hitting his first homer in over a year!


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday to the "Cuban Master"! :beerchug:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!

Hope you have a day full of great cigars, fast cars, and even faster women!


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday Tony, hope its a great one!


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

I would recommend you smoke something special like a cc, but..... Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday @TonyBrooklyn !! Hope you have a great day, my friend. Enjoy some smokes, good food & drink, friends and family!


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday to a fellow New Yorker!


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday to a great BOTL. I always enjoy reading what you smoked during the day, and what you paired with it, along with the advice given. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

View attachment 87853


I hope you have a great day, bro!

arty:


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday Tony!!!


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday Tony, hope you have something twangy.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Feliz Cumpleaños Tony ! eace:

Pick out a great one and smoke it


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday Tony! arty:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

happy birthday @TonyBrooklyn


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

hau'oli la hanau @TonyBrooklyn


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday @TonyBrooklyn. Hope you made it 6 fingers of Pappy and a round of 90s CCs with close friends.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday Buddy!! Enjoy every second of it!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday T from a brother from another borough!


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Ooh la la (SO SEXY) (Billy Thorpe: Children of the Sun) - YouTube
Happy B-Day Tony...... Hope your Day was Blessed........


----------



## wrx04 (Apr 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Tony!


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Happy born day, Tony!


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

happy birthday. seriously


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Happy Bday TonyB!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Have a Good One Tony !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_WOW!!!!!!!!!!!

What a surprise i never expected it!
Thank You all for remembering me on my Birthday!!!!!!!!!!_
:grouphug::drinking::smoke:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Best wishes on a great day, happy bday


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

If you turn Tony upside down, would you see a box code of BRK SEP xx ?


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Tony, the most welcoming man on puff. Always enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks again my brothers.
You guys really know how to make someone feel special!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

DAMN!

Sorry Tony, Happy Belated Birthday buddy!

Wishing you the best as always, hope to get together again sometime in the future!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> DAMN!
> 
> Sorry Tony, Happy Belated Birthday buddy!
> 
> Wishing you the best as always, hope to get together again sometime in the future!


Thanks Rockman!
Sure theres only a bridge and a little water between us. LOL
It was a crazy summer ment to call many times.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

Engineer99 said:


> If you turn Tony upside down, would you see a box code of BRK SEP xx ?


hahahah. that's awesome.


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

Engineer99 said:


> If you turn Tony upside down, would you see a box code of BRK SEP xx ?


More likely to be SNSLL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

madmarvcr said:


> more likely to be snsll


n i v e l a c u s o
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0

SNLL= 9155 :boink::jaw::noidea:


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Happy Belated Birthday Sir!!!

Wishing you many more happy & healthy ones!:beerchug:arty::banana:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Engineer99 said:


> If you turn Tony upside down, would you see a box code of BRK SEP xx ?


LOL RG for you sir!


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

Didn't even know your birthday was close. Happy belated birthday to you Tony!!


----------

